# for Guys Who Run in the Cold



## Dougald (Jan 2, 2008)

My favourite railroad, the Ontario Northland, runs through some of the coldest winter temps anywhere. And for some cargoes, keeping them from freezing is a big concern. Here is a small detail on a modern boxcar for those who think they run in cold weather ... 

http://www.onrgallery.com/picoftheday/picoftheday.html 

Regards ... Doug


----------



## Great Western (Jan 2, 2008)

Interesting car Dugald. I am sure many of us living in warmer climes had not given thought to a heated car, after all we have reefers on our pikes.  

I suppose for those who model RR in the colder parts could do a little kit bashing and add the heating equipment.


----------



## lownote (Jan 3, 2008)

Why don't they just run the heaters with track power?/DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/tongue2.gif


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

They'd just have to clean the wheels now and then. Shouldn't be a problem.


----------



## Paul Norton (Jan 8, 2008)

And I feel bad about some of my boxcar paint jobs?


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

I guess a Refrigerator car with the refrignerator turned off isn't enough. 

I never thought about things getting too cold only too hot. 

You guys do Ice Roads up there. When you going to do Ice Tracks


----------



## SteveF (Jan 2, 2008)

"Solara delivers a full 30,000 Btuh (8,792 watts) of heat at -20°F (-29°C) ambient" 

Am I reading this right? This is 52°F below freezing. What am I missing? I realize the Frozen North can get really cold, but this isn't much help!


----------



## markoles (Jan 2, 2008)

Steve, 

I believe the technical term for -20F is "F-ing Cold". Isn't that the kind of cold that would freeze spit before it hits the ground, as described in the excellent short story "To build a Fire" by Jack London? 

Doug - in that kind of cold temperature, how do they keep the air lines from freezing? Maybe they are using air dryers in their compression systems. Do they still use steam heat on those trains?


----------



## Dougald (Jan 2, 2008)

Steve 

You read it correctly ... -20F is 52F degrees below freezing. 

That temp of -20F is not at all uncommon even in Ottawa and we are well south of the territory of the Ontario Northland. In northern Ontario the temperature can sit at -20F or colder for weeks on end and I would guess that nighttime lows in the -45F range are also fairly common. 

Regards ... Doug


----------



## dawinter (Jan 2, 2008)

A tad off topic I guess but we spent a great two years in Lowther ON during the late 70's where we watched three, four or even five SW1200's amble past our front door every day at noon on their way to Kap for connections with the ONR. Temps always hit -50 during at least a week in the winter. For one spell I didn't turn off the car for 4 days getting up every 4 hours or so, dressing, and heading outside to put it into gear for 20 minutes to keep the transmission from turning into a block of ice. Warm engine + frozen trany = Bang!! Course square tires could be rough on the spine  

Loved it never the less. The Black Flies weren't a serious issue then. 

Dave


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

-20F happens even in Illinois. In '83, I used to watch the weather, and if the temperature was going to be below -10F, I'd go out and get the battery out of my pickup. With a warm battery in the morning, it'd start easy. Coldest I ever saw in Illinois was -30F. Once, in North Dakota, it was -45. My trooper was frozen solid. The motel owner knew what to do and only took a few minutes to get going.


----------



## Dave F (Jan 2, 2008)

We went for a stretch in Jan-Feb of 1993 in the northwest burbs of Chicago where the temp never got above 0F for three weeks. We moved to Utah the next spring.. I don't miss the cold at all...


----------



## dawinter (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Dave F on 09/17/2008 8:43 AM
We went for a stretch in Jan-Feb of 1993 in the northwest burbs of Chicago where the temp never got above 0F for three weeks. We moved to Utah the next spring.. I don't miss the cold at all... 




You whimp!  

I retired out here in the Okanagan. On one winter's day last year it got down to -8C. I had to put on a jacket when I took McLeod for his walk. 

Life is tough! 

Dave


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Well It's getting cold here in the Desert too. The temps are below 100 degress. Time to get out our winter clothing.

PS Water freezed here in the desert at 72 Degrees.


----------



## dawinter (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By John J on 10/09/2008 5:55 AM
Well It's getting cold here in the Desert too. The temps are below 100 degress. Time to get out our winter clothing.

PS Water freezed here in the desert at 72 Degrees.












He's right. I was down that way a while ago. It was well above 72 but the margaritas had some frozen water in them*.*


----------

